# NZminilops and her wascilly wabbits



## NZminilops (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok, I admit it, I'm a terrible blogger . I have been realy slack these last few weeks...ok...months...and I have heaps of good pics to share with you guys .

First things first; me! I'm Michelle, I'm 24 and live in (rainy) New Zealand. I like walks on the beach and moonlit dinners...well not really. I'm more your PlayStation 3 adict and prefer to keep indoors where it's warm and cosy. It's winter right now and wont quit raining . I live with my partner Mat, we have our ups and downs but generally have a fun and happy life.


I have a part time job that's so part time it's almost non existant, and I'm looking for more work. So right now I get to spend heaps of time with my rabbits which is great. Mat works really hard to take care of us , and we work hard back messing up the house for him .

Now onto the bunnies. We'll start off with the oldest and work our way down.

First up is BunBun. I got BunBun from Misty Creek rabbitry about a year ago. He's a sable minilop. He's totally cuddly and gorgeous to hold. He loves banana's, apples, pellets, grass, hay...well anything really! He'll eat anything that isn't meat, so you've got to watch him around the dinner plate.






















Next up is his wife, Lucky! These pics are of them together as BunBun was getting annoyed at me taking him away from his Luckster for so long .






















Then we have Black Jack, known as Jack . He's getting neutered tomorrow, and I'll be attempting to bond him with with BunBun and Lucky. Lucky (spayed) already likes him a lot, BunBun is getting used to him. No aggression through the wire, just sniffing.
Jack came to me from his previous owners with a spinal injury, I suspect from not being picked up and handled right. It doesn't bother him but his back end is pretty floppy and he falls over sometimes and drags his legs around .



























Then we have the baby of the bunch , little Sakura. She's 13 weeks old and spoilt rotten! She's such a sweet baby though, she comes when her name is called. She lives inside in an NIC condo in the dining room. 






















All these pictures were taken on the 27th July so very fresh.

That's it from me for now, will update later. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Haley (Jul 29, 2007)

Glad to see some new pics! Your babies are all so adorable. 

And Sakura is just gorgeous. Look at this face. Beautiful!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 29, 2007)

Love your new blog Chelle! Love the pics of thepair and of course, Kura!

Keep em comin! Too cute. I think I like Lucky and BunBun best, they have the most awesome colour! Jack is so sweet too, poor thing, he's a cutie patootie butt! But, I love them all of course.

I love this pic of BunBun and Lucky!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 29, 2007)

Michelle you have the most beautiful rabbits!:inlove:


----------



## lemonaxis (Jul 29, 2007)

ooooOO lovely bunny wabbits NZMinilops!! I might have to get a pic of my little man Bk up when he is better. 
Jack is my favourite, he looks like he has a very sweet personality, poor baby, good that his disability does not cause him too much stress.
I am in Auckland too, way out in Beachlands though, far from everything else!!

I also love playstation games, Silent Hill, Resident Evil 4, Final Fantasy to name just a couple. I am an insane Dr Who fan too.
The rain has been kinda relentless lately!

Your Luckster and Bunbun, Kura too are truly beautiful bunnies


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 29, 2007)

I love your bunnies as you know.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Jul 29, 2007)

Awwww! The one of Lucky crashed out on your lap is so precious.:biggrin2:


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone! :biggrin2:

That was Jack in my lap, he's a real cuddly boy.

I have lots of news today! Firstly, Jacks neuter on Monday went...well it went ok. He had trouble waking up and they kept him in overnight. Then after I got him home the next day I noticed he was bleeding a lot, but that's stopped now. He was pretty grumpy but he's doing much better today.

Sakura attacked me yesterday :shock:, and today did that wheezy grunt thng girl rabbits do when you invaid their cage space. I think my little girl is growing up . I showed her the respect she was demanding by giving her 40 minutes of head patting. Boy did my arm ache after that. She melted into my hand and fell asleep. I know she'll need spaying in the next few months but she's so little, I can't picture it happening somehow. It's like she's forever a baby.

BunBun and Lucky had a good day, it didn't rain so much so they got the entire lawn to themselves for a few hours. They had a blast! It's a reasonable sized lawn and lots of things to play with and hide under.

Now, onto the big news .

For a long time now I've been looking around for a dwarf lop (similar to US minilop) and not having any luck. I'd get leads, then nothing would come of it. I thought I found a lovely little girl, it all went so well emailing the breeder, she agreed I could have her then she emailed me and said she'd been sold. I was really heartbroken , and disapointed. But, I kept looking. I asked around on a New Zealand message board and a lady called Sarah knew of a breeder called Tamsin down their way who breeds dwarf lops. I contacted Tamsin and to make a long story short, I chose a little dwarf lop boy.

Their mother died when they were a week old, and they were part hand raised, so are very friendly. I've named my little fella Bailey and he's about 9/10 weeks old now, and is coming up to Auckland on a special pet courier on the 10th of August. It's about a 6 hour drive so I'm pretty anxious.

The plan is for BunBun Lucky and Jack to be bonded in the next few months, and eventually Sakura and Bailey. The three lops already get along very well, Lucky and Jack have already made friends and she'll spend time with him happily. Now that he's neutered I can start trying him with BunBun. They sniff happily through cage bars already so I hope it goes well .

Then when the weather warms up a bit outside and the lops all start to lose their winter coats, I'm going to get rid of the dining room table and hunt high and low for NIC grids and have all 5 rabbits inside. Sakura is inside already, I just need my other babies indoors too. Right now, especially with BunBun, it wouldn't be so good to bring them inside. They'd get so hot! Not to mention that I have to ease my partner into this plan of mine, so that by then he thinks it's his idea .

I'll have some pictures of Bailey to post soon, they need resizing as they are a bit big for on her. They were taken by my friend Lani who lives in the area, she was also mum to my Jack for a while when I was in need of somewhere for him to stay for a short time.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Aug 1, 2007)

OMG!!! How much cuter can you get. :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2007)

I am so happy. I love your buns.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 1, 2007)

Jack is so sweet, he'll happily fall asleep in my lap like that. Wish I had been wearing nicer pants, but I was sitting on the lawn so scruffy pants it was!  Jack is doing much better today, he's not vey good at reaching to clean his back end so I'm doing that for him. He's enjoying living inside that's for sure.

Sakura has decided it's a good idea to jump from the top level out of her NIC cage and onto the dining room table, so I've had to secure the lid down better. She thought she was very clever to jump in the fruit bowl and piddle on the bananas :nonono:. She hates bananas and I guess this was her way of saying so :dunno.


Plans are underway to dismantle the dining room table so I can fit buns in there. It's got a vinyl floor so it's perfect. We have a 'spare' room since our boarder (my brother) moved out, but he's paying us to store all his stuff in there so it's more full than before he left!

BunBun and Lucky are grumpy butts today, I think they are as sick of the wet lawn as I am. When I let them out for a run BunBun kept stopping to clean his feet every few hops.

Here's a sneak preview of Bailey. My friend Lani who lives in the area took the pictures for me, she took tons but as they are her pics I'll have to ask if she minds me using them.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh Chelle, I'm reading this at work and that piddle on my bananas part made me laugh really loudly:shock:.

Bailey is adorable! I bet you cannot wait.


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 1, 2007)

Well that is the sweetest little bun, lovely colouring, he looks suitably manly with his attitude written on his expression. He will look stunning in pics with Sakura. 

Can you believe I find myself attached to little Jack just through some pics, hehe, must be the way his sleeping on your lap. I am a sucker for cosy pics like that.


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 1, 2007)

Aw, someone's not happy with bananas 

Yeah, Butter doesn't like his lawn to be very wet, either... I usually don't take him out when it's super wet, especially if it's cold, but when there's been a little watering on a hot day, he just has to complain.
And what is it with bunnies and tables? 

Keep updating, lazy!  
~Diana and Butter


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2007)

I want him!


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 1, 2007)

Just posting this because I liked it . Sakura always looks so serious.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 2, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Here's a sneak preview of Bailey.


OHHHHHHHH - He's BEAUTIFUL!!! Bailey is a really cute name, too. 

NZminilops* wrote: *


> Plans are underway to dismantle the dining room table so I can fit buns in there.


Yay! That's great! I know you'll be glad to have more of the babies inside with you all the time.


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

Yay yay yay NEW BUNNY!!:bunnydance: Bailey is just gorgeous Michelle!! :bunnyheart

I lol'd at little Sakura peeing on the bananas! :rofl:She's such a pretty bun, that last picture is great. :biggrin2:

~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey everyone! I loved all the comments, thank you so much. I chosed Bailey because he had a great personality, it's a bonus that he's so adorable .

No news today, just some pics of him, credit goes to my friend Lani for these.

*edit* click on these to go to the larger pics




 

 

 



He is to the left here:




Isn't that rex adorable?




Bunch of baby bunnies:


 

 



Look at his nose!:




With his brothers, Bailey is on the left


 

 



Two of his brothers:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 3, 2007)

Too much cuteness!:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2007)

Aww I already no my nephew. I knew he was the one on the left.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 12, 2007)

I've been so baaad, somebody smack me now! :shock:

Bailey is here now . He settled in well, but had some tummy issues so went to the vet today. He's been given a good chance to make it through the issues and be a fully healthy bunny again, which is great.

Jack also had some health worries that we couldn't find out what they were, his vet tests came back normal today.

What else is new? Not much really. I'm trying hard to find a job and applied for a few today via email and online forms. Life plods on in happy bunny ownership .

Sakura wasn't too impressed with having Bailey in "her" house, so she un toilet trained herself overnight and now has to have two litter trays in a new place in her cage.

I have a couple of videos to share. Sakura doesn't normally have all that newspaper in her cage but she needed something on her shelf while I washed her blanket and cut new cardboard to fit. Bailey's cage was just cleaned, 10 minutes later it was a poop minefeild !


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 13, 2007)

Of course I already know all this. Great vids, your kitchen is sooo clean! Haha, I know you don't think so, but it is!

Love your babies! They are adorable as all get out! Sekurrrrrrrrra has such a cutie face.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 13, 2007)

:rainbow:


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 13, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote:*


>




Your memory will always live ink iris:.



What a terrible loss this is. I am in tears.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 21, 2007)

I miss you Jack , it was hard to come back in here :?.

ink iris:

I moved a lot of my pictures around in photobucket so I may have muched up the blog a little. I got some nice pictures of Bailey today though :nod.

Bailey and Sakura are both getting desexed Setember 20th, Mat's birthday, and also a year since BunBun was neutered! Must be a date for things to 'happen'.




 

 





 

 





 

 










Lucky and BunBun REALLY want to get down onto solid ground!





Me and Lucky chillin' in the sun, sorry for the closeup of me with no makeup on :thud:







Sakura in a skirt 





And just enjoying the sun


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 21, 2007)

I thought this was sweet , Tamsin sent me a little birth cert for Bailey in the mail. Sorry for the bad scanning, my scanner is on the fritz!


----------



## Spring (Aug 21, 2007)

I could sit here and stare at your cuties all day, of course certain somebuns would get very jealous and very angry.. one big doofus in particular .

I just love your little ones, especially Kura!! 

_"What? You're not sending me to Leanne's? Shes going to be angry with yooooouuuu!"_


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2007)

:roflmao:That picture ^^ is just brilliant. The best disapproval ever!:laugh:

I love Bailey's birth certificate as well, how sweet!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh may cuteness overlord.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you are all well. Alicia, are you saying I am the overlord of cuteness? Muuhahahaha, bow down to your lord! 

I'm getting sick of the rain, I can't want for summer. It's officially the start of spring in 2 days, whoohooo!


The loss of Jack is still really painful, but the love of my other buns and the love from my friends on RO helps me so much. I miss him terribly , and tend to keep it to myself so I don't annoy others with my sadness. Probably not the best thing in the world to do but I hate to be a pain in the ass. I always feel I'm bothering people when I talk about it so I gave up and now just keep a journal (which is patheticly bare looking).

Just wanted to share some pics of my baby girl. I never thought I could love her so much! She's at that moody teenage stage, and instead of it making me annoyed or resentful, I actually respect and find myself liking her even more. My little girl is becoming a woman! :nerves1


She's so pretty :bunnyheart, well I think so anyway.




 

 





 

 

And some silly ones of her playing with a peg :biggrin2:



 

 





 

 





 




Show off for Bailey!






And just enjoying a nose rub


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 28, 2007)

{{{{Michelle}}}}

What adorable babies you have!!! I am sorry about Jack. I can only imagine how much it hurts. You could never be a pain in the butt though so don;t feel like you have to hold it all inside. I love your blog btw!

Toooooooo cute!


----------



## cheryl (Aug 28, 2007)

Oh Michelle,i'm so sorry you lost Jack,and you know that your not bothering anybody if you want to talk about Jack,sometimes it's the best thing because it helps you to heal that broken heart,we are all here for you:hug:

Anyway Sekura is absolutely gorgeous,i just love her colouring....very pretty :inlove:

Cheryl


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 28, 2007)

Aww thanks you two, that's so nice of you .

And, not to be picky, but it's Sakura , I have to correct everyone that spells it Sekura as it itches at me till I do :embarrassed:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2007)

Rob loves Sakura.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 29, 2007)

Chelle, Sakura (I've already been told about the spelling :biggrin2 is so gorgeous. I absolutely love her, I can see why you do. She is a poser in her pics! You must get more, more!

Don't forget BunBun and Lucky! They're so photogenic:whistling.:tongue


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 29, 2007)

Michelle, your buns are at risk of being bunnapped!!!! 
by me.....:biggrin2:
they are so cute....


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 16, 2007)

Mummy misses you Jack :sad:. I hope you are having fun at the rainbow bridge and being a good boy :hug:.

It's been a busy and worrysome time here with BunBun and Lucky going missing, then being found thank goodness - and Milo coming back into my life. Was one of the most stressful weeks ever! I am so glad to have them back, words can not express.

Milo is the son of two rabbits a little girl down the road used to own. They had two litters together, first being the result of the girl thinking it would be fun, and second one because of my stupidity. I gave Milo to a lady I knew vaguely from a forum, she already had a black bunny and I felt she was good with rabbits and she lives locally. Recently she got a large dog who wasn't very nice with her rabbits so she asked if I wanted Milo back. Of course I did!

:woohoo

Since Stew and Dodge passed, Milo would be very treasured here as a piece of them all piled into one gorgeous bunny.



He's the one with the other bunnies butt in his face here 



















Adult Milo :biggrin2:





 

 





 

 





 

 





 

 





 




This weekend we celebrated Mathews (my partners) 25th birthday even though it isn't until the 20th. We hung out at his parents place on Saturday which was really boring.

Their rabbit has gotten so fat! Poor thing. Sam is free-range and really needs plucking, he has about a years worth of hair stuck half falling out all over him.


----------



## Spring (Sep 16, 2007)

Jack told me he's being a very bad boy Flirting with all the girls and peeing in the stream.. then hiding behind bushes laughing when other bunnies come to drink . Aww, mommy loves you Jackie boy!

I'm still so happy that BunBun and Lucky returned safely into their mommy's arms! So great!  Silly bunnies probably thought they were on vacation :biggrin2:.

Milo is too adorable for words hehe! Resembles a certain some Bun..  Butter!

We all know who's living the life of a King.. fat bunny!  

I really need a shirt saying "I love Chelle's Bunnies!"


----------



## lemonaxis (Sep 16, 2007)

Awwwww milo is sooooo cute, I wanna cuddle him! Does he like to be handled?
:inlove::bunnydance:


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 16, 2007)

Milo is very calm when you pick him up, he's quite a relaxed bunny, but he's pretty shy.

Thanks for the comments! Just wanted to emphasise how sorry I feel for fat Sam, this is how he looked when I used to live with them and help take care of him:


----------



## lemonaxis (Sep 16, 2007)

oh man!!! poor rabbit, this is actually CRUELTY, in a neglectful sort of way. 
Poor Sam, he is just huge now, I can't want to imagine what all that extra weight is doing to his health and happiness.
Is there anyway you could help?
Bring Sam to you?
Will Matts parents take advice on how to take better care of that huge boy?

How old is Sam?


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 17, 2007)

Ohh poor Sam.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe you could suggest a playdate for their bunny to at least get some of the hair off him? Not sure how they would react to that. Poor baby


----------



## Gilbert and Sullivan (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi, Michelle! I love you and your bunnies! I have been following your lost bunnies saga over the past couple weeks and I am so glad they are back safe and sound! I'm pretty new here, but perhaps I'll start a bunny blog too. 

If you wanna see pics of my mini rex boys, Gilbert and Sullivan, here's a link to my bunny photobucket album:

http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff100/britniandbunnies/


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 20, 2007)

I demand pics of Lucky and Bunbun. Now. Thanks.:embarrassed:


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 24, 2007)

Hehe, thanks you guys .

I will get some BunBun and Luckster pics when they and the stupid camera decides to behave. They don't get along now in small spaces but are ok in huge areas.

I have a ton of vids, all fairly recent :biggrin2:, some kinda old.

I can't link to them here so here is the link to my dailymotion thingy.

http://www.dailymotion.com/nzminilops/1


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 2, 2007)

I wasn't sure if I should continue on with this blog but I felt it was the right thing to do.

I lost Milo last friday, then Lucky the following day, so this isn't realy going to be a very cheerful blog for a while.

I have some pictures to post of Bailey and BunBun Sakura.


Firstly, BunBun. His ears were a little injured from a trying to rebond fight with Lucky, it's mostly superficial with just a little missing fur:

















I was, er, eating chocolate pudding in bed, I guess I got some on the pillow 






















And just a sneaky one of the cat 







Ok, next up we have the lovely Bailey!

Is it a bird? is it a plane? No, it's SuperBuns!

















*Chin* this tree is mine!







Check out his super soft coat. Dwarf lops have a much longer and finer coat than most other lop breeds. Half way between holland lop and fuzzy lop fur but very silky.




























And some of my little girl, who is starting to fill out and not be so little anymore .






















She was really funny with this sock, she was helping me change the sheets on the bed and I found this sock down in the bottom, and she was tip-toeing up to it like it was some scary monster!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW:shock:! This is an awesome shot, you must tell me how you got that.






I absolutely love all the BunBun pics, and all of Bailey and Sakura's as well, they're all super.

{Hugs}


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 2, 2007)

I demand they come live with me. Oh you can come too.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the pictures Michelle.:hugsquish:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2007)

More


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Ali, I have some pics for you!

Things are going pretty well with the buns. BunBun's ears are healing nicely, though Lucky did leave him some pretty vicious bites. Almost all went all the way through his ears.

We bought Luckys body home from the vets a few days ago and buried her under the orange tree. I painted little doodles of her and BunBun on the box, I know it was pretty pointless but I wanted her to be buried in something pretty. She did not die of anything contagious or viral. I miss her so much , I still can't quite believe she isn't here anymore.

The weekend was pretty boring really. My friend James got a new car, well it's old, but he bought a car. It's funny because it's the same as my mums car, and our other car, and the two door version of the car he already has. I have no idea why but he seems obsessed with these things. This is his forth Nissan Skyline! The first one he crashed, the second one is his blue turbo charged one, then he bought a grey one for parts to use on the blue one, now he's got this one for his work car as it has a smaller engine. He's even got one tattood on his arm.












I just uploaded a bunch of pictures and it didn't work :?. Photobucket got to the 100% complete bit and now it's sort of stuck there and I can't go into the album...

...ok working now. I had to kick it's ass a little .


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2007)

Awesome pictures!

I LOVE the kitty pic!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 9, 2007)

"You're supposed to like me, not the cat!"


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 9, 2007)

^^ Ha ha, that is brill!:laugh:


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 9, 2007)

heehee, great new pics. I cant get over how much Sakura looks like Oliver... just grey instead of tan.

They all look great. BunBun's ear looks like it's totally healed up and the fur is growing in. I especially love the ones of him on the bed - does he sleep on the bed all the time?

Charlie jumps up and helps me smooth the sheets, but he never flops out.

____________
Nadia


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 9, 2007)

Hehe, thanks guys!

Nadia, BunBun is an odd fellow. He isn't keen on being cuddled, and in his cage he often spends time just sitting there swaying his head from side to side and glaring at me. Take him outside, and he's cautious, but he has fun. Put him on the bed, and he goes nuts! He loves it so much. Even if strange people come in the room, he'll still DBF or fall asleep and wont be shy. However, if I or anyone else walk up to him while he's caged, he goes all silly and scared.

On the bed he'll let me snuggle him, touch his feet while he's flopped out, he'll dig and binky. He's my crazy boy . For a long time it was him and Lucky, and he wasn't keen on me at all. Slowly he's coming around to accepting me as a friend. He no longer runs and hides when I stick my arm in his cage, and begs now too which is so cute.

I will confess that picture of him is an older one, thought she was tugging his fur out then too :?. I just felt it fit my mood today . He seems to be realising that Lucky is gone, although they had been fighting and seperated before her passing, I think he misses her . I know it's way too soon but I did go down to the SPCA on t he weekend and have a look at the buns there, I met a few lovely NZ whites and some lop crosses that I know would get along with him. Maybe one day .

Sakura is starting to fill out a bit now, and she's having her first moult. In an attempt to be different from other buns, her tide-mark between the baby fur and adult fur, is of course, a straight line.

I just had a look at Oliver and you're right! They look so similar in face and body shape, that's really cool .


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 9, 2007)

Who wants to see some pictures of BunBun as a baby? "Me me me", screams RO in unison...

I was just looking through my pics of BunBun and Lucky, and came across these.


Loooook, baby BunBun! Oh man, he was so cute, and kinda scruffy looking for some reason .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

aren't they cute! Look at that big yard they have!

I can see the hairs on Sam and wish I could just run a brush over him. That's sad.

Did they ever name that new bunnY?


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh yes, I caught and groomed Sam last weekend, he looks so much better now. I yanked a grocery bag full of fur off him :shock:, also clipped the fur around his bottom. He's looking and feeling good, I can feel his ribs and shoulders so I'm assuming that means he isn't fat?

New buns name is Buddy as far as I know. Mat's parents are getting seperated after 24 years of marriage though and selling their house, so I've got no idea what's going to happen with their pets at the moment .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad you took care of Sam. Maybe he's just fluffy? is his hair long?

I figured he couldn't reach his behind to get that hair off!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 9, 2007)

I love baby BunBun :inlove:.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 13, 2007)

Not sure if Sam is very fluffy or not, I just think it's a couple of years of not being groomed and all that fur build up maybe?

Thanks for that Amy .

I have some pre-bonding pics, I say pre as I want to wait till Bailey's calmed down a bit more from his neuter. Funnily, he tries to hump cushions and pillows but isn't much interested in humping Sakura at all. But, just to make sure, I'll wait for proper bonding until she's spayed just in case he has any active swimmers. My free hand was close by in all these shots in case he got an idea to jump on her. He only did once, and it was her face...so please no one worry, I wouldn't let anything happen, and yes I do know how fast in can happen. It's been 4 and a half weeks since he was neutered and I realise he's not out of the danger zone. So no one freak out .


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 13, 2007)

CUUUUUUTE!!

Just a thought: Have you thought about maybe adopting Mat's parent's buns?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2007)

They look perfect together!:shock:


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 13, 2007)

For just "pre-bonding" that looks like it went awesome!! Those two are so cute together- their colors match perfectly. 

________
Nadia


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 13, 2007)

That last picture is too cute for words!:inlove:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 13, 2007)

Those are precious pics! They really are too cute together. Imagine the babies they'd have:shock:.

I really love this one, adorable!


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 14, 2007)

Ohhh.....Michelle . I love all your babies :hearts.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm glad you guys liked the pics! Sakura and Bailey got along way better than I could ever hope. Sakura is, hmm...not nasty, but she tends to bite first and ask questions later. She basically just totally ignored him running around and carried on with what she was doing, then snuggled into him and tooth purred.

I was so happy I was squeeling and couldn't wait to tell someone! :biggrin2: This sort of meeting between them will be very limited and very far between, as I do not want her getting grumpy and hormonal and possibly snapping at Bailey. But it's a preview into how cute they are going to be together one day .

Sakura is really tiny so you can see Bailey doesn't really seem to be going so large. He's meant to be about 4 pounds at this age and he's not much bigger than her, and she's 2 pounds now (small and solid). I'm not sure why as his siblings are all growing large. I was thinking it might have to do with his gut troubles as a youngster, and he doesn't seem to want to eat as much as I think he should :?.


It's my baby boos birthday today! My cat Brewster turns a year old. My first love is with cats, and she's my second cat, that was all of my very own. My first guy I raised from 5 weeks old, we were inseperable. He used to follow me everywhere and no matter what he was doing, he would stop and come to me if I called. Sadly he disapeared one day after I had to move out of home and into Mathews parents place about 4 years ago. Brewster is my 'healing' cat, she helped me to get over my feelings of resentment towards other cats and to be able to love cats again.

Happy birthday my sweet girl, I love you so much.

inkbouce::inlove::balloons::jumpforjoy:arty::energizerbunny:

Here are a few pictures of my beautiful girl when she was a kitten!

[line]

Her first evening here:


























[line]

Getting bigger!




































[line]

Naughty girl chewing on the curtains!











[line]
Playtime













Sorry for so many pics, I have thousands more but I chose to save all your internet connections from chugging too slowly . Aren't I kind?


----------



## Spring (Oct 14, 2007)

Brewster has GOT to be the cutest kitten!  Happy birthday Brewster!!

When are you coming to Canada Boo?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 14, 2007)

Can I pleeeeease have? 








Your kitten is so adorable. <3 She looks so playful!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 14, 2007)

Yup! She was a cute kitten, she's all big'n'old now, hehe. I have to get some adult pics onto photobucket soon.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 14, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Brewster inkelepht:


:balloons:
*


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, I would love to see her now.

Happy birthday pretty kitty.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Sweet Smiling Brewster!! Boy, you're such a pretty girl...

Give the birthday girl loads of kisses and playtimes from me!! 

Hobbes says, "WOW!! She's purty!!"


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 17, 2007)

I got a Hobbes picture!!! YAY! Thank you Rosie :biggrin2:, I can never get enough of him, he's the most handsome cat ever!

:inlove:

Brewster says, she knows Hobbes has a sister, but does he need a girlfriend?

She's just added some photo's to her model portfolio. She says she has a fat gut, but aren't her cheekbones divine darrrrhhlings?


*Hey - Brewster here! I think you are a fine puss Mr Hobbes. I have some photos my imbecile human took of me. She got me in all the worst poses...I had a delicious birthday though, I had salmon and kitten milk which is malty and creamy.


I'm gonna....






YAWN!






Oh my, I'm so embarrassed






Who am I kidding, I'm still GORGEOUS






Lemme just lick down that stray bit of fur






Minding my own business






Why yes, I am on the table you eat off, why do you ask?






This is my best side






I think it's time to run, get read feet...






Ok, maybe just one last shot. After all, I am perfect. *smiles*






*


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey there, beautiful Brewster! Hobbes here...

What IS it with these stoopid humans?? My hooman, the LADY one, got some EMBARASSING footage of me recently...and though it pains me to show you, you can see it here.

I would LOVE to have a girlfriend! And Sunny says she wouldn't mind, either! Just as long as you don't mind an older boyfriend...I'm about 3 1/2 years old. 

Here are some HANDSOME pictures from my own portfolio, though...

Isn't my paw just the best?






I can be REALLY handsome when I'm sleeping, too!






This is me when I'm a month old...






How can you NOT love THIS face??






I make a GREAT tiger, too...






Did I mention I'm about 17lbs...would've made a GREAT tomcat, Mama says!!
















Mama says I look real good in this one...






Hope you like my pictures!  :hearts And a pretty flower for youuuu...ink iris:


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 17, 2007)

Stoopid hooman here...I see beautiful Brewster still has that gorgeous Brewster smile!!  How adorable that she smiles so much!!

:inlove:
*
NZminilops wrote: *


> *
> 
> Ok, maybe just one last shot. After all, I am perfect. *smiles*
> 
> ...


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey blog, it's been a while.

Some pictues of my dwarf demon Sakura. I've got BunBun and Lucky's () old cage with NIC grids attached to it to make an outdoor retreat on hot days. The house is very hot, we have no cooling, outside under the trees in nice. There is a sheet on the NIC for a bit of shade.
*
How do I get outta here?*








* This way?*







* Or this way?*






*
I finded the way out, I did I did!*





















*
Mmm, this frozen brick smells gooood*






















* I'm just gonna make sure these pegs are in properly, mmmkay?*







* Yep, all looks secure*







* Look! I'm like a cat arching it's back*



























* Now I lay me down to sleep, pray the fridge my carrots to keep. If they should perish before I wake, pray the fridge some more to make*



















I might be away for a few days tomorrow, I'm not too sure. Mat's grandma died and the funeral is a few hours away, she's a Maori lady and their funerals can go on for days.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 16, 2007)

No one likes Sakura anymore? 

I'm doing well lately. Nothing much ever changes around here. Weather is getting hot and muggy and I've been spending a lot of time in the yard mowing our stupidly huge lawns and weeding etc.

Sakuras sister, one of her litter mates, is up for sale. She is identical to Sakura, imagine if I had two demon dwarfs!

My little Bailey boy is getting so big and handsome , he wanted to show you all how cute he is munching on apple leaves.
















































I have some pictures of Mat's mums bunnies too (Sam and Buddy), I'll stick them up later.

Michelle


----------



## swanlake (Dec 16, 2007)

AWWWWWW



i know how you feel about your bailey growing up, fred is my little baby!! lol


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 16, 2007)

I STILL LOVE SAKURA!!

Her little prayer is just tttooo sweet! So adorable!

And that Bailey! Ah! Too much adorableness :biggrin2:!


----------



## Michaela (Dec 16, 2007)

Lovin the piccies Michelle! :inlove:

I swear it was your loppies that changed my mind about them (binky free babies :rainbow I can't get enough of looking at them now. :biggrin2:

And Sakura is MY little princess. :duel

*Waits for more pictures.*


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 16, 2007)

Aww!! Bailey and Sakura are SOOOO adorable! I love both their colorings! How pretty!

Sorry, I could've SWORN I responded to your posted Sakura pictures...maybe my computer hiccuped, or something. That's odd...even as I came into the thread, I thought, _Oh, I've already responded about the Sakura pics...what's next? _

Hugs! 

Rosie*


----------



## HoneyPot (Dec 17, 2007)

How the heck did I miss all these new pictures?? 

Sakura reminds me of Misty, she should be part of the Diva Bun crew with Mocha, Lucy and all the other diva buns out there. LOL. Demon bunny... that sounds like a perfect qualification... she is so cute though, can't help but love the demon buns, they have so much personality.

And little man Bailey is So sweet. I love his coloring so much, and he is such a photogenic little dude. Face on pictures of lops are so funny, he is such a handsome little man.

(NOSE RUBS to both the buns)

Nadia


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 17, 2007)

The buns are so pleased that they got all these replies, and say they are famous now and are demanding a carrot coloured limousine with an alfalfa juice bar inside, and plush grass mat seating! Oh dear!

I agree Nadia, lops have the funniest cutest faces for pictures . He's my first dwarf lop, and they have gorgeous faces. I just realised, I now have no minilops. I named myself NZminilops because I have always seemed to have a couple, now I have none .

Sakura for sure belongs to that club. I don't know what it is about the dwarf girls, but oh my goodness are they divas or what! She's such a little madam, I love her so much. I've got to get a video of her today sometime, I'll see if I can encourage her to let her diva-ness show.

Baileys colouring is going kinda strange. He's a blue point marten, so it's like a blue point, with the white eye rings, belly, nostril rings etc. But he's kinda grey, cream, white and tan in splotches all over at the moment.

Sakura of course, being a neat and smart little diva, moulted very cleanly and quickly, her adult coat came in completely in about 2 weeks! She didn't even appear to be shedding at all, her fur just sort of changed. Her fur feels like a cross between a rex and a satin, it's so silky and plush.


It's nail clipping and bunny checking over day today, not looking forward to that .

Thanks you guys for all popping in to visit us!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 17, 2007)

Ah, the wonders of photoshopping in a better sky


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh My Gosh, your Babies are ADORABLE.

It's a good thing you are not closer to me as I definitely would be Bunny Napping the two of them.

Susan


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you so much Susan, expecially considering you are owned by the lovely Daisy Mae, prettiest rabbit ever! 

I just found out that Bailey is an uncle and I got so excited, hehe .


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi everyone! :wave:

We had a good day today, it's been raining quite a bit and it stopped and it's now nice and sunny although a bit windy. 

I don't know about your buns, but mine are obsessed with going outside. They really get moody and depressed if I don't take them outside at least once a day. So we spent some time out there, nibbling grass...well ok, I didn't nibble any :craziness, but they did.

I thought I would try and get some pics of me and the buns in a group, but Bailey was being a brat! For once, Sakura was being a good girl . So it's just me and Bailey, then me and Sakura. I felt silly taking the pics, I hate pics of me, but for the buns I'll do it!
















I have the most stupid eyebrows, they have no arch!








And this one, Sakura looks so silly! I took a pic by mistake while I was setting the cam up, look at her mouth LOL!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 19, 2007)

Love all the new pics! You're a great photographer, even if you don't think so.

Oh my, the ones with Sakura and you, wow. They are absolutely wonderful. You look great! Love your eyes, so blue, and those pretty lips, I'm jealous!:tantrum:

Also, I cannot take pics of myself with a bun, I always cut myself out or don't get anything worthwhile. Great job girl!:big wink:


----------



## binkies (Dec 19, 2007)

Great pictures! That last one made me giggle. I needed that! Thank you!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 19, 2007)

If I can make someone giggle, I'm glad! :biggrin2: God only knows what she was thinking, maybe I smelt bad? :shock:

Thanks Crystal! You're too generous...you need to see the ones that didn't make the cut.

:vomit:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 20, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Thanks Crystal! You're too generous...you need to see the ones that didn't make the cut.
> 
> :vomit:


Uum, I don't think so, Tim. I'm sure they're just wonderful. Don't fib to me, you!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Those are WONDERFUL pics! :biggrin2:


----------



## clarkdef (Dec 21, 2007)

Michelle will be awawy for a while getting help with a bout of severe depression. I'm in charge of the rabbits until she gets back so I will look here for advice. She sends her love and an apology to someone called Rosie whe she said she was nasty to but that it was the depression talking. 
Thanks
Mat


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Mat tell her that we are all rooting for her. We are here how ever you need us.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

ray:My prayers are with Michelle...Get better soon!:hug:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh no. I had no idea. Thanks for updating us, Mat:hug:. Please tell Michelle I'll be thinking of her and wishing her well very soon.:rose:


----------



## clarkdef (Dec 21, 2007)

Thankyou I need help already one rabbit has two dead babies help where do i post?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 21, 2007)

*clarkdef wrote: *


> Thankyou I need help already one rabbit has two dead babies help where do i post?


Um, who's rabbit is this? Are you being serious? If you are, you can post in the Rabbitry section:?.


----------



## clarkdef (Dec 21, 2007)

Of course I am being serious this isnt fun. Its the rabbit that has normal ears and is dark grey and white. The baby rabbits are the same colour. One is just a head and a leg and the other one is a whole rabbit but bitten in lots of places.

I am looking for the rabbitry part thankyou AngelnSnuffy. I can take pictures if you nice people need to see them but its gross.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 21, 2007)

I honestly don't understand, I wasn't aware any rabbit was preg, is this a new one she acquired in the last two days?:?


----------



## clarkdef (Dec 21, 2007)

No it is the one in the pictures up there dark grey and white with normal ears.


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Sakura had babies??? Oh my! :shock:


----------



## clarkdef (Dec 21, 2007)

Shes not going to be happy I think maybe I shouldnt tell Michelle until she comes home? Her boy rabbit was nutered 20th september I remember because its my birthday. How can it be possible for Sakura to have babies or is that normal with rabbits? I know the vet said something like 4 weeks and the boy was safe could they be wrong? I dont know what to do with the bodies so I have them in a container with the lid on. I dont know if i need to show them to any one or what?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 21, 2007)

Four weeks is not necessarily long enough for all the hormones to be gone from Bailey after the neuter. It can take upwards of 2 months actually and Chelle knows this, which is why I'm quite shocked.

How is Sakura acting? Does she seem sad and or confused? You've removed the bodies, that's good I'm pretty sure. Sometimes you want to let them say goodbye, but alot of times they are grieving and or confused as I mentioned above. Some new moms don't know what to do and will harm the babies, which is possibly what happened here. You'll get more advice in the rabbitry soon, I hope.


----------



## clarkdef (Dec 21, 2007)

how long are they pregnant for? it was a long time ago the 20th of september. im very confused and you are sounding angry with me and i dont know what i am meant to be doing.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 21, 2007)

*clarkdef wrote: *


> how long are they pregnant for? it was a long time ago the 20th of september. im very confused and you are sounding angry with me and i dont know what i am meant to be doing.



No, no, not angry at all. Just passing along some info. Rabbits are pregnant for approximately 30-31 days. If she is only now giving birth, that means that she would have to have gotten pregnant around Nov. 18 or 19. But, I'm almost certain Bailey wouldn't have had any hormones left at that time, stranger things have happened I suppose.

I think you're doing a great job!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 22, 2007)

I've already responded to a PM Mat sent me of an apology from Michelle...and thought I would say something here, since he's mentioned it...

I could never hate, or keep from forgiving or loving Michelle. Though we haven't had an immense amount of time to talk and get to know one another, I do consider her a friend, and do thus love her. I would never hold anything against her, especially during a time or mourning...as we all know (and I think all have probably experienced), when in mourning, people sometimes do things they don't mean or would normally do...and I understand that.

All my love to you and Michelle, Mat...

Rosie*


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Rosie, I'm still feeling very awkward about this and haven't even read your reply to my nasty PM yet, I'm a bit scared too, and very sorry.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 27, 2007)

My little lady is doing well . Still in shock with what happened to her, you have no idea!


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 28, 2007)

My God, Sakura is SO beautiful.:thud:I love looking at her and Bailey's pictures. Very glad to hear she's doing well after her ordeal, I can't imagine how scary that must have been for you, and Mat!


----------



## MsBinky (Dec 28, 2007)

How's our favorite Kiwi doing? :hug:I missed ya. Btw, your pics are fantastic and though I may not respond so often, i always check this thread. hehe. Your buns are gorgeous and so are your eyes, my gosh!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi Sweetie! :hug:

I see that beautiful Sakura is doing pretty darn good...that's wonderful, considering what she's been through, poor sweetheart...

Give your babies hugs and kisses from the California Bunny Lady!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 28, 2007)

I swear Sakura gets more beautiful every time I see her!:inlove:

I hope you and her are doing well, Michelle.:hug:


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 28, 2007)

Aww you guys are so nice :hug:, thanks for putting up with me. I hope you're all having a good Christmas season, and if not, then I hope it gets better.

We are all well here, Mat's been off work for a week and doesn't go back for another week and a half so it's been so nice having him at home.

I've only managed to hurt myself twice this week! I'm really clumsy, I normally trip over something or bang my arms and legs around into walls and tables at least once a day. So far I've only managed to stub my toe really hard and burn my neck and finger with a frying pan :nod. Don't ask . If you knew me you'd be proud, haha!

I've also eaten way too much and been so lazy :whistling.

Bunnies are great! They've got what I call 'day hutches' that they go into when it's nice outside. I also have a nice huge run for them they take turns in. They beg and beg to go outside every day and I swear, they pout if they don't get to. It also helps with our allergies, Mat and I both get seasonal hayfever and the bunny fur just makes it ten times worse. It helps to get them out for a bit so I can really vacuum and clean up any fur and hay from inside. I can sit and watch them in their day hutches from my bedroom window and not have to sneeze for an hour or so, it's a good break for my nose.

Today was carrot day, Bailey loves carrot day but Sakura tossed her carrot slice around and stomped on it.

:whatever She's such a madam! :devil


Sakura thanks you for the compliment Jess :hug1, she really is so beautiful. If anything, she's twice as cute as her pictures show! She has the most cute ears, I call them her mousie-mouse ears .

Mr Bailey-boo is good too, he gets this annoying eye issue every now and then but not as bad as when he was little. His naughty breeder keeps telling me about his recent nephews and neices and trying to temp me, but I am being very tough and not even daring to look at the pictures. Really, she lives much to far for me to be tempted so that's good.

Off to do some washing, or laundry as some may call it (Crystal! lol :wave2)

Michelle


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 28, 2007)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I've only managed to hurt myself twice this week! I'm really clumsy, I normally trip over something or bang my arms and legs around into walls and tables at least once a day. So far I've only managed to stub my toe really hard and burn my neck and finger with a frying pan :nod. Don't ask . If you knew me you'd be proud, haha!
> 
> I've also eaten way too much and been so lazy :whistling.
> 
> ...



Hmm, frying pan burn on your neck...onder: I'm asking.

I thought about you when I was off work last week and watching Oprah. They had this really awesome doctor on there who I love. He suggested for allergies, to use a nose bodeaet(sp) (pronouced boday) and it's like a gravy boat shaped thing that you put water in and pour in your nose and let it come out the other side. It's supposed to help wonders, thought I'd mention it.

HaHa-washing

I love all the pics too, they are spectacular!


----------

